# screwing around with rebuilds and fixes



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Rebuilding a rod for practice since I broke a guide off and a fix of my pops rod since ...... I broke a guide.....




























and an addition, I thought I would give a decal a try....Cool deal....



Enjoy!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

good looking rods for sure.



Jesse


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

nice...very nice


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I need to start doing some rebuilds also, as that was one of the "excuses" I used to talk myself into building rods in the first place. Meaning I would know how to repair my own rods.

Nice decal work tho - I wouldn't be too surprised if ya take some heat for posting that here, young eyes will be


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yep*

I figured so. I frosted it over on another photo, I dont know why it didnt post it to photobucket that way though.

If a moderator could please edit that post. I can only edit on the NC board.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Rebuilds*

I love rebuilding a rod but I hate removing epoxy and old thread.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Very nice. When you gonna quit pissin on fars and just go into rod building fer a livin?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im not quitting my day job.*



TreednNC said:


> Very nice. When you gonna quit pissin on fars and just go into rod building fer a livin?


I need to start practicing some diamond wraps and other stuff actually. Minimum builds, even though thats how I wrap my own new ones, can get alittle boring for pictures....I just dont like having all the flash on the beach...


----------

